# HP computer deal at Walmart: Decent, or not?



## clovis

I happened to see a Walmart ad this week.

They are advertising a HP laptop for $229 in their 'back to school' flyer.

Features: 500GB hard drive, 4GB DDR3 memory, AMD E1-2100 accelerated processor, 15.6" screen. Windows 8.

Here is what we need:

A computer to basically surf the net, 99% of it will be for ebay (work) and for reading forums, etc.

We are not gamers, video makers, etc. We don't store movies, shows, etc.

The $229 price tag fits my wallet pretty well.

Would this computer be worth the money, or is it a total piece of junk?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Iffin it were in my budget, I would buy a couple of them.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Anything with a glossy screen is built as cheaply as possible for the consumer market and isn't likely to last very long. They're the reason folks now think a computer should last 3-4 years, then you throw it away and buy a new one. You'd be better off with one of the reconditioned HP Elitebooks that can be had for $200 or less these days. It's a much better quality machine, built a lot more solidly, and will last a lot longer than anything that costs $229 new.


----------



## mnn2501

Is this a desktop computer? a laptop? an all-in-one?

My professional opinion - stay away from all-in-ones.
If its a desktop/laptop for what you are using it for, it sounds OK. I don't like Windows 8 but that's me.



clovis said:


> They are advertising a HP* laptop*


Perhaps I should read closer


----------



## clovis

It appears to be a laptop.

I would rather have a high end Mac laptop. At least I'd look hip at the local Starbucks, LOL.

I basically need portable ebay machine and a way to surf the net.


----------



## Belfrybat

That's a great deal. Go for it and buy the Walmart extended warranty. I normally don't recommend the extended warranties, but on a laptop that inexpensive, the warranty will be cheap and I've found Walmart does a good job. The last time I accessed their warranty I got a new computer with no questions asked.


----------



## Nevada

clovis said:


> They are advertising a HP laptop for $229 in their 'back to school' flyer.
> 
> Features: 500GB hard drive, 4GB DDR3 memory, AMD E1-2100 accelerated processor, 15.6" screen. Windows 8.
> 
> Here is what we need:
> 
> A computer to basically surf the net, 99% of it will be for ebay (work) and for reading forums, etc.


You should be delighted with that laptop. It will more than meet your needs.


----------



## mnn2501

deleted


----------



## crispin

The AMD processor in that laptop is one of slowest processors on the market.

I have never seen one with a 300 rating before.

*http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E1-2100+APU

*I would not recommend that computer. Spend a few buck more and get much more value for your money.




clovis said:


> I happened to see a Walmart ad this week.
> 
> They are advertising a HP laptop for $229 in their 'back to school' flyer.
> 
> Features: 500GB hard drive, 4GB DDR3 memory, AMD E1-2100 accelerated processor, 15.6" screen. Windows 8.
> 
> Here is what we need:
> 
> A computer to basically surf the net, 99% of it will be for ebay (work) and for reading forums, etc.
> 
> We are not gamers, video makers, etc. We don't store movies, shows, etc.
> 
> The $229 price tag fits my wallet pretty well.
> 
> Would this computer be worth the money, or is it a total piece of junk?


----------



## Nevada

crispin said:


> The AMD processor in that laptop is one of slowest processors on the market.


For web browsing, eBay, and forum reading it's going to be fine. The comparison you referenced is to i7 processors, which isn't really fair. It's true that its only a 1 GHz processor, but it's dual core.


----------



## arabian knight

mnn2501 said:


> Is this a desktop computer? a laptop? an all-in-one?
> 
> My professional opinion - stay away from all-in-ones.
> If its a desktop/laptop for what you are using it for, it sounds OK. I don't like Windows 8 but that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should read closer


All in ones, I love my now 5 year old iMac. Course it IS a Mac, not a PC. LOL


----------



## Nevada

arabian knight said:


> All in ones, I love my now 5 year old iMac. Course it IS a Mac, not a PC. LOL


OK, but this thread is about a $229 laptop. Where's clovis going to find a Mac laptop for that price?


----------



## clovis

Thank you for the replies!!!!

At this time, I am strongly leaning towards going to Best Buy, with the Walmart ad in hand.

Sometimes, you get lucky, and find a salesperson who might be able to give me a better laptop for not a whole lot more money. It makes me wonder what $300 at Best Buy might get me...

In the past, BB has been awesome about "beating that deal" of another competitor. 

I might also spring into WM, and pick up one of these deals, and leave it sealed in the box until I decide what to do. 

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Belfrybat

The on-line price for that computer is $299.00, so you might find the store is already sold out of them. Walmart often has great deals listed like that, but each store only gets 3 or 4 of the item.


----------



## ||Downhome||

clovis I myself would be shopping on line, I like tiger direct they normally have some really good deals on things. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=17

my second pick is B&H (FREE SHIPPING ON A LOT OF THINGS)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/searc...18&setNs=p_PRICE_2|0&N=4110474292&srtclk=sort


----------



## OnlyMe

I might check out the Asus at Best Buy for $249, SKU: 7288011

It's similar to the one at Walmart but has a CD/DVD drive (handy if you do have any software you'd like to load - many laptops no longer include this drive since when you buy software now it's a download) & an HDMI port. 

In any case, enjoy your new computer!


----------



## MichaelZ

I have something similar that I got for about $300 except the hard drive is smaller (most of which is still free). See my info below. I would buy it along with an external large flat monitor (for readability) that can be used for any computer. I would not spend more than $350 on any computer (not counting a monitor). On my job, they get better computers but in 3-5 years they are just as outdated as mine. I do pretty much what you do along with some photo editing and work on dreamweaver and even with that my current computer is more than adequate. With regard to the extended warranty it might be worth it if you have kids using it or you are traveling a lot with it. Otherwise, if you are careful about lightning situations (completely unplug) you should not have any issues - I never have.


----------



## texican

The warranties are 'golden'!!! We had a six month old laptop do a swan dive onto the tile (on cement) floor and cracked the screen and case.... warranty covered dropsies, and they fixed it all for free....


----------



## HoofPick

I've had 2 HP laptops in the past and will never buy another. Both had severe over heating problems. The first one ended up melting the ac power cord and made burn marks in the motherboard. It constantly ran at 60C even when I was just doing word documents. The second on ran super hot as well but it would shut off with no warning when it got too hot and wouldn't start until it cooled enough. The HP tech support wasn't much help either. Both of these laptops spent the majority of the time on a desk to optimize airflow for cooling. 

Now I have a Toshiba and I love it, other than the windows 8.1 part. I bought it from walmart about a year ago for around $400. There are no overheating problems with it, even if it's on my bed.


----------



## MichaelZ

HoofPick said:


> I've had 2 HP laptops in the past and will never buy another. Both had severe over heating problems. The first one ended up melting the ac power cord and made burn marks in the motherboard. It constantly ran at 60C even when I was just doing word documents. The second on ran super hot as well but it would shut off with no warning when it got too hot and wouldn't start until it cooled enough. The HP tech support wasn't much help either. Both of these laptops spent the majority of the time on a desk to optimize airflow for cooling.
> 
> Now I have a Toshiba and I love it, other than the windows 8.1 part. I bought it from walmart about a year ago for around $400. There are no overheating problems with it, even if it's on my bed.


Did you have the laptops on a cooling stand? I have a 1+ yr old cheap HP now that is as cool as can be, but it is on a stand. I have an older Toshiba and that is also on a stand - and it will in fact shut down after an hour if it is not on a stand. My laptops mostly stay at home, so they are always on the stands. I like my older Toshiba as well - at 4+ years old it is still working great. But my motto on computers is "The cheaper the better". I see that OfficeMax has one on special for $249.


----------



## arabian knight

MichaelZ said:


> Did you have the laptops on a cooling stand? I have a 1+ yr old cheap HP now that is as cool as can be, but it is on a stand. I have an older Toshiba and that is also on a stand - and it will in fact shut down after an hour if it is not on a stand. My laptops mostly stay at home, so they are always on the stands. I like my older Toshiba as well - at 4+ years old it is still working great. But my motto on computers is "The cheaper the better". I see that OfficeMax has one on special for $249.


That one for 249 is also available directly form DELL.
And a Savings of a additional 15% with a Dell Preferred Account. ( Of which I already have ) Between 7/28/14 to 8/12/14
I just a a flyer in the mail from DELL That 249 one is 
Inspiron 15
Windows 8.1---- 4GB memory with a 500GB Hard Drive and is a 15.6' HD Display.
I even have given thought about something like that so I can help folks with Windows 8.1 etc. as I have a iMac myself for a desktop. LOL


----------

